# The Black Bra



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The Black Bra as told by a woman

I had lunch with 2 of my unmarried friends.
One is engaged, one is a mistress, and I have been married for 20+ years.

We were chatting about our relationships and decided to amaze our men by greeting them at the door wearing a black bra, stiletto heels 
and a mask over our eyes. We agreed to meet in a few days to exchange notes.

Here's how it all went.

My engaged friend:

The other night when my boyfriend came over he found me with a black leather bodice, tall stilettos and a mask. He saw me and said, 'You are 
the woman of my dreams...I love you.' Then we made passionate love all night long.

The mistress:

Me too! The other night I met my lover at his office and I was wearing a raincoat, under it only the black bra, heels and mask over my 
eyes. When I opened the raincoat he didn't say a word, but he started to tremble and we had wild sex all night.

Then I had to share my story:

When my husband came home I was wearing the black bra, black stockings, stilettos and a mask over my eyes. When he came in the door 
and saw me he said,

(you are going to love this..)

........

.......

......

....

...

..

.

" What's for dinner, Zorro?"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Still laughing


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:  :lol:


----------

